# Where did my shed roof go? It's blowing a hoolie out there!



## lazybloke (14 Jan 2020)

My initial attempt to apply a tarpaulin sheet looked like I was trying to sail my shed across Surrey.
Eventually used ropes, weights (including a small anvil), planks and ratchet straps to pull it all tight. Hopefully it will remain waterproof until I can redo the roof.

No prizes for guessing my DIY job this weekend
What are your jobs?


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Jan 2020)

Our friends on the Outer Hebs use large rocks and ratchet straps to keep their sheds in place.... 

Weekend? Install new TV, cutting back trees and bushes. No shed work this weekend.

Drove from Deal to Heathrow last night, was flippin’ wild!


----------



## Julia9054 (14 Jan 2020)

I had a raised skylight on a flat roof extension. Came home one night in a storm to find it had completely blown away. We never found it.
This weekend I shall be trying to work out why the electric windows and central locking appear to be buggered on the Skoda I just bought


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Jan 2020)

Fence panels on a windy day.. All good fun


----------



## perplexed (14 Jan 2020)

I'm supposed to be replacing the fireboard above the woodburner. It's going to be a right pain in the arris to do because of the awkward access and getting the angles right...


----------



## lazybloke (14 Jan 2020)

perplexed said:


> I'm supposed to be replacing the fireboard above the woodburner. It's going to be a right pain in the arris to do because of the awkward access and getting the angles right...


And presumably has to look 'just so'. My shed roof is out of sight so only has to be 'functional'


----------



## perplexed (14 Jan 2020)

lazybloke said:


> And presumably has to look 'just so'. My shed roof is out of sight so only has to be 'functional'



I made a fire surround which means the fireboard is 'recessed' now, so it's not too bad. You can only see it if you're crouched in front of the fire luckily.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Jan 2020)

perplexed said:


> I'm supposed to be replacing the fireboard above the woodburner. It's going to be a right pain in the arris to do because of the awkward access and getting the angles right...




Can it be removed and used as a template?


----------



## perplexed (14 Jan 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Can it be removed and used as a template?



Part of it has crumbled away unfortunately. Also, the surround I built means the space it'll go into is a different size/shape to the old piece. I've got a plan on how to go about it, it's just that it's gonna be fiddly!


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Jan 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Prob just a fuse, check in the book to see if they are on the same one.



@Julia9054 
Very probable.

Or a relay , in the convenience unit.
I'll have a look.

Seems to be a common fault.

Hopefully just the relay

https://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&f=54&t=424593


----------



## iandg (14 Jan 2020)

lazybloke said:


> My initial attempt to apply a tarpaulin sheet looked like I was trying to sail my shed across Surrey.
> Eventually used ropes, weights (including a small anvil), planks and ratchet straps to pull it all tight. Hopefully it will remain waterproof until I can redo the roof.
> 
> No prizes for guessing my DIY job this weekend
> What are your jobs?



<old yorkshire/hebridean man voice> "Shed roof? You lucky b******" 😄


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (14 Jan 2020)

lazybloke said:


> My initial attempt to apply a tarpaulin sheet looked like I was trying to sail my shed across Surrey.
> Eventually used ropes, weights (including a small anvil), planks and ratchet straps to pull it all tight. Hopefully it will remain waterproof until I can redo the roof.
> 
> No prizes for guessing my DIY job this weekend
> What are your jobs?



Nothing new -


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Jan 2020)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Nothing new -
> 
> View attachment 500501




Looks like the Crofted Crests house


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (14 Jan 2020)

Looks like it should be called Cuthbert.


----------

